# Buying Bonds in Ireland



## EOC74 (28 Sep 2011)

So far I have discovered that you need a minimum of €20,000 to buy German Govt Bonds via a major Irish stockbroker. You need €50,000 if you want to buy Swiss Government Bonds....Ands thats not even counting the commission which is 0.5%(min €100). 

Considering these can be bought by Germans in any amount, for free ,online, does anybody know an Irish broker that will sell German and Swiss Bonds in smaller quantities? The figures quoted are outrageous.


----------



## Swyper (3 Nov 2011)

This might help:

w w w . n t m a . i e / P u b l i c a t i o n s / 2 0 0 9 / W h e r e B u y B o n d s . p d f


----------



## joe sod (8 Dec 2022)

Can you invest in bonds directly with degiro


----------



## moneymakeover (8 Dec 2022)

I can see for example

Ishares $ corp bond ucits etf USD dist


----------

